# Webcams stürzen ab



## YelloW22 (18. Februar 2011)

hallo.

ich habe am linux (debian) rechner 8 Webcams. sie sind verteilt auf 4 usb-slots (switches).
handelt sich um Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000
Dazu hab ich ein script geschrieben (mithilfe des Linux-paketes "webam") dass mit den cams bilder macht und sie hochlädt.

funktioniert auch alles.
nur nach einer gewissen laufzeit stürzen alle Cams ab.
Das webcam-programm sagt mir


```
ioctl: VIDIOC_QUERYCTRL (id=993776; type=unknown; name=""; minimum=0; maximum=0; step=0; default_value=0; flags=0): Input/output error
```

das kommt ein paar mal, mit verschiedenen IDs.
dann kommt 1x das:

```
ioctl: VIDIOC_S_FMT(type=VIDEO_CAPTURE; fmt.pix.width=160; fmt.pix.height=120; fmt-pix.pixelformat=0x56595559 [YUYV]; fmt.pix.field=ANY; fmt.pix.bytesperline=0; fmt.pix.sizeimage=0; fmt.pix.colorspace=unknown; fmt.pix.priv=0): Input/output error
```


```
can't get rgb24 data
```


was läuft da schief?
ist vllt der usb-controller überfordert?

wenn ich die Cams dann abstecke, und wieder einstecke, funktionieren sie wieder ne gewisse Zeit.. dann wieder Fehler ..

.


----------



## genodeftest (22. Februar 2011)

Wie lange dauert das, bis hier etwas abstürzt?
Welche Cam hast du genau? diese hier: http://www.logitech.com/de-de/webcam-communications/webcams/devices/5867 ?

Eine Idee wäre: Deine Webcams produzieren mehr daten, als dein USB-Controller (480MBit/s abzüglich Protocol Overhead) verarbeiten kann. Probier mal, ob es mit 2 oder 3 Webcams funktioniert.


----------



## YelloW22 (28. Februar 2011)

hallo. ja die camera ist es.

es ist ja so, dass abwechselnd von jeder cam 1 bild gemacht wird.
sprich Cam1 macht ein bild, dann Cam2, dann Cam3 ...usw und dann wieder von vorn.
Manchmal sinds auch nur einzelne die abstürzen, der rest läuft weiter ...

Mein Gedanke war auch der USB-Controller, aber was kann man da tun ? was könnts noch sein?

ach ja: oft kommt auch noch das hier:

```
capturing image failed!
```


----------



## genodeftest (28. Februar 2011)

Hat es was gebracht, nur 2 Kameras anzuschließen und die Daten von denen abzurufen?


----------



## YelloW22 (1. März 2011)

also wies aussieht funktionierts mit nur 2 Cams ...
kommt zwar ab und zu mal "capturing image failed" aber das is mehr oder weniger egal wenns weiterläuft ...


was mach ich jetzt? ich brauch alle Cams, nich nur 2


----------



## genodeftest (1. März 2011)

Welches Mainboard hast du? Manche Mainboards haben verschiedene USB Root Hubs, d.h. jeder einzelne kann 480MBit/s übertragen. Wenn du einige WebCams an den anderen Root Hub anschließt, könnte das den Flaschenhals der Übertragunsgeschwindigkeit lösen. 
Hast du noch andere USB-Geräte angeschlossen? Welche?
Welche Auflösung/Größe und Dateigröße haben die Bilder? sind die komprimiert?
Liest du die Bilder ununterbrochen aus? Vielleicht hilft es, nach jedem Bild kurz zu warten.

Da fällt mir auf: vllt. liegt es an der Bandbreite zu deinem Server.
Ist sichergestellt, dass ein Bild vollständig zum Server übertragen wurde, bevor das Programm das nächste Bild aufnimmt?


----------



## YelloW22 (1. März 2011)

Tastatur und Maus ist noch dran.

sie sind eh schon verteilt. so:

1 Port - 1 Cam
1 Port - 1 Cam
1 Port - 1 Switch - 3 Cams
1 Port - 1 Switch - 3 Cams

warte zwischen den bildern 8 sec


----------



## genodeftest (1. März 2011)

Wartest du 8s zwischen dem Starten des Transfers oder wartest du nach beendigung des Befehls 8s bevor du den nächsten Befehl aufrufst?


----------

